# Gas tanks fit perfectly in the sub trunk



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

My 3’s subtrunk is able to carry a couple exchange tanks better than any other vehicle I have owned.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm tempted to merge this into my old thread.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/please-dont-rear-end-me-please-dont-rear-end-me.5822/


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> My 3's subtrunk is able to carry a couple exchange tanks better than any other vehicle I have owned.


You also need that much propane?


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> My 3's subtrunk is able to carry a couple exchange tanks better than any other vehicle I have owned.


When I first read this my initial thought was "Why are they filling up gasoline tanks in the back of their 3?"

Then the though of the headline reading "Model 3 owner refuels at regular gas station" with a picture of you with an open trunk filling up a line of those small 1 gallon plastic tanks.

… but it all becomes clear now 

And on a side note, has anyone attached one of those larger tanks to the not a flamethrower?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Where did you find that fancy tank spacer?


----------

